# Estação de Meteorologia no Parque Municipal Cabeço de Montachique



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jul 2012 às 12:13)

> Já em funcionamento
> *Estação de meteorologia no Parque Municipal Cabeço de Montachique*
> 12/7/2012
> 
> ...


Fonte

Ainda não tenho informações de se os dados desta estação estarão online, mas vou contactar a CML para tentar obter alguma informação, depois digo algo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2012 às 14:18)

Trata-se de uma Young com piranómetro, para além dos instrumentos base.

Não é uma típica Vaisala do IM e, normalmente este modelo é utilizado para instalações de RUEMA.

Tudo indica que esta não venha a ser uma RUEMA, pelo local de instalação, mas, ainda assim, é difícil de acreditar que seja o IM o proprietário desta estação, pois é muito pouco vulgar ser utilizado este modelo para instalações de EMA.


----------



## bandevelugo (5 Mai 2019 às 11:28)

Mais uma estação falecida... Estive lá há pouco tempo e tem todo o aspeto de estar desativada - sem pluviómetro, sem fonte de energia,... mas bem trancada...


Apesar de todas as démarches (https://www.cm-loures.pt/media/provisorio/ambinews/ambinews_2.html), e apesar de ser uma estação relevante para ajudar a prevenir os efeitos das perigosíssimas cheias, numa região (concelho de Loures) tão atreita a elas.

Não há uns tostões para por isto a funcionar, até com carácter pedagógico para os milhares de pessoas que visitam o Parque do Cabeço de Montachique?


----------

